# Probleme beim Performancetuning des Servlets



## mch-online (28. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte Projektberichte für alle aufrufbar im Browser darstellen. Zum einfacheren Handling soll die HTML-Seite aus einer Datei eingelesen und die Freihalter ersetzt werden.

```
try{
    BufferedReader puffer = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("C:\\Bericht.txt"));
    while((line=puffer.readLine())!=null)
    {
    //Variablen in der HTML-Seite durch Werte ersetzen
    line.replaceAll("datenfeld","arrprojekt");
    //Ausgabe der Daten
    out.println(line);
    }
    puffer.close();

}
catch(IOException exp){
    out.println("<html>");
    out.println("<head>");
    out.println("<title>Projektstatusbericht</title></head>");
    out.println("Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Produktbetreuer /r/n"+exp);
}
```

Der Code zum Zeilenweisen einlesen funktioniert auch soweit, nur wird halt das replace nicht ausgeführt.
Die Txt-Datei sieht so aus:

```
<tr width=800 height=30>
<td width=400 class='Beschriftunggross'>@@detanfeld(8)@@</td>
<td colspan='2' class='Beschriftunggross'>@@datenfeld(9)@@</td>
</tr>
<tr>
```

Das Ergebnis aber auch!


WARUM TUT DAS NICHT?????

Kann ich eigentlich die komplette Datei einlesen, ohne das jede Zeile extra gelesen wird. Dann mit ReplaceAll alle Zeichenketten ersetzen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Beni (28. Mrz 2006)

Strings sind unveränderlich, selbst wenn sie "line" heissen. Der Rückgabewert von "replaceAll" dürfte für dich von grösserem Interesse sein.


----------



## mch-online (28. Mrz 2006)

Naklar, ist ja auch logisch.

```
ausgabe = line.replaceAll("daten","bla");
    //Ausgabe der Daten
    out.println(ausgabe);
```
So funktioniert's.

Kann man die Datei komplett einlesen?


----------

